
Make Your Own Video Game System - shawndumas
http://pragprog.com/magazines/2011-08/make-your-own-video-game-system
======
matmann2001
This was an extremely well-written tutorial. It offers a lot of the vital
details to provide an understand of how the system works, while using simple
enough language that even a beginner would be able to try it. It also
challenges more advanced Arduino hackers to take the concept even further.

